# What Country are you From?



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

...occurs to me how many people here are from America and North America (Canada).
So I thought to do a test to ascertain the percentages...


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

O.K. ...I'm not Sarah Palin, so it's not as if I don't know that the above aren't countries!!!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Canada


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

RubyTuesday said:


> O.K. ...I'm not Sarah Palin, so it's not as if I don't know that the above aren't countries!!!


:lol I'll miss Palin.. she gave Tina Fey such good material!

USA


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

RubyTuesday said:


> O.K. ...I'm not Sarah Palin, so it's not as if I don't know that the above aren't countries!!!


I never even heard that - people need to leave her alone. They picked her apart like vultures on a landroving animal.

I's in North America, United States.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

US and A


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Long live America


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

RubyTuesday said:


> ...occurs to me how many people here are from America and North America (Canada).
> So I thought to do a test to ascertain the percentages...


Well, you still put Turkey to middle east. Yeah that makes you more like Biden...


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I live in America, but I am real close to Canada. Only 90 miles from Thunder Bay, Ontario if I take a ship North Across Lake Superior. By vehicle it is a 5 hour drive to the Soo to cross into Ontario.


----------



## Ms Deer (May 30, 2004)

My country of birth is the United States but I live in the Republic of Panama.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Canada


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

America


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I did a similar, though less detailed, survey last year. Again I notice the oddly large number of Canadians. 20% from Canada vs. 60% from the US. Only 3 times more from the US despite the US having 10 times the population of Canada.

Does living in Canada cause SA? :stu


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

S.E.A and part of ASEAN


----------



## Strategist (May 20, 2008)

I've always felt strange saying I'm from America, I usually refer to it as the US. This has started to change sine I went to the Balkans though because no one knew what the US was cause they all said America.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

The People's Republic of Canadia.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Great. said:


> I've always felt strange saying I'm from America, I usually refer to it as the US. This has started to change sine I went to the Balkans though because no one knew what the US was cause they all said America.


America = US in some parts of the world


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> I never even heard that - people need to leave her alone. They picked her apart like vultures on a landroving animal.
> 
> I's in North America, United States.


The bigger question is....what PLANET am I from? :haha


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm from the US.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm pretty sure i'm the only Scot but whatever that aint neccessarily a bad thing.
(i hate being smothered)


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

US and A


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Canada


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

seanybhoy said:


> I'm pretty sure i'm the only Scot but whatever that aint neccessarily a bad thing.
> (i hate being smothered)


We used to have Ross. He was an Englishman in Scotland.


----------



## Jackie (Jan 8, 2004)

USA :b


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Lisa said:


> We used to have Ross. He was an Englishman in Scotland.


Haha yeah true , he was kinda funny too.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Jan 22, 2007)

I live in Canada


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

North America is pwning.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Norway, unfortunately.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Polar said:


> Norway, unfortunately.


Why do you say unfortunately?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Because I'm drunk and wanna be somewhere else.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Polar said:


> Because I'm drunk and wanna be somewhere else.


Got anyplace in mind?


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

I live in America, but I'm from Canada.


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

I'll give you a hint: "We're number one! We're number one!" <er wait, checks statistics on health and education>: "We're number 31! We're number 31!".


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Surprised - I thought it seemed like US would be like 75%+

NZ


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

proximo20 said:


> Well, you still put Turkey to middle east. Yeah that makes you more like Biden...


True. Palin would have simply wondered why you put the bird she shot for dinner on a list of countries. 

I voted Germany, since that's where I am and I'm apparently never going back...

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

fonz said:


> Surprised - I thought it seemed like US would be like 75%+
> 
> NZ


Well Canada is really just America's hat so you can count their tally in with ours.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## saillias (Oct 5, 2008)

Canada.



UltraShy said:


> I did a similar, though less detailed, survey last year. Again I notice the oddly large number of Canadians. 20% from Canada vs. 60% from the US. Only 3 times more from the US despite the US having 10 times the population of Canada.
> 
> Does living in Canada cause SA? :stu


I'm not surprised. I can't explain really explain it well, but yes I think this country is a breeding ground for shyness at the very least.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

saillias said:


> Canada.
> 
> I'm not surprised. I can't explain really explain it well, but yes I think this country is a breeding ground for shyness at the very least.


Do you think that living in a cold climate has something to do with anxiety/depression?

There is, for example, Seasonal Affective Disorder. And I've heard that the incidence of depression in Sweden is high and that it has to do with the amount of day light, I think.

...also notice how many people are from Northern European countries compared to Southern European, at SAS. And these countries, I'd say, are roughly similar in terms of wealth and access to a personal computer.

...maybe a survey titled "What is the climate where you live?" should be done, as in- Temperate, Tropical etc


----------



## saillias (Oct 5, 2008)

RubyTuesday said:


> Do you think that living in a cold climate has something to do with anxiety/depression?
> 
> There is, for example, Seasonal Affective Disorder. And I've heard that the incidence of depression in Sweden is high and that it has to do with the amount of day light, I think.


Probably. Every year around October or November I go through depression, mood swings and and just lose motivation to do any work. I'm finally coming off this year's one. I never even thought of this, but it coincided with the weather change in Calgary from 15-20 degree celcius weather to 0-10 and less sun. Definitely some evidence there from my personal experience.

But what I was thinking about was more along the lines of culture. Not quite the same aggressive society of the USA and we don't have the same college scene of going off to live in dorms when we hit 18. I know that cures a lot of people who were loners in high school of their shyness and social awkardness.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

saillias said:


> Probably. Every year around October or November I go through depression, mood swings and and just lose motivation to do any work. I'm finally coming off this year's one. I never even thought of this, but it coincided with the weather change in Calgary from 15-20 degree celcius weather to 0-10 and less sun. Definitely some evidence there from my personal experience.
> 
> But what I was thinking about was more along the lines of culture. Not quite the same aggressive society of the USA and we don't have the same college scene of going off to live in dorms when we hit 18. I know that cures a lot of people who were loners in high school of their shyness and social awkardness.


Culture would have some effect.

Socially, things are very different in countries like Italy. In Melbourne, Australia, we are much more private. But in Italy, where most don't have a back yard, people -at least definetly in the towns but probably a number of big cities -will congregate in a nearby square. Otherwise, because most people live in appartments, everyone sees and chats to their neighbours regularly.

Also, I would say that working hours would certainly have something to do with mood issues. ...a few threads highlighted this.

Again, in Italy people don't generally have a great work ethic. People employed in the government will, for example on a hot day, take the afternoon off to go to the beach. ...the down side to this leisurely life however is, that you struggle to get anything done such as paying bills or even if you were sick and had to go to hospital -you could be in big trouble getting attended to or in a way that, for example, in Australia we are accustomed to.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Yeah, I remember being told not to call the USA "America" in my international business courses. Apparently some people from other countries in the Americas resent that the USA would be considered to be "America" while they are actually in the Americas too.

With that said, (North) America. :lol


----------



## hopena (Feb 21, 2005)

I was born in England, and spent most of my childhood there, but my life has been split between England and the US.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

RubyTuesday said:


> Do you think that living in a cold climate has something to do with anxiety/depression?
> 
> There is, for example, Seasonal Affective Disorder. And I've heard that the incidence of depression in Sweden is high and that it has to do with the amount of day light, I think.
> 
> ...


Also, people in northern climates are have low vitamin D levels. A lot of people where I live have low Vitamin D levels. The one main thing Vitamin D does is to allow absorption of calcium from foods into the body. A lot of postmenopausal women have a high incidence of osteoporosis. Three women at work broke bones due to this.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

America


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Canada


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

The country where hockey rules and where the band Nickleback is from.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

lol the country where sheep and hobbits come from


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

Hey you forgot a lot of countries!! lol whatever.

WHOS CHINESE HERE?? <3


----------

